# is it legal to run dog on hog in I



## steelgotreelsmokin (Oct 8, 2014)

I am just curious is it legal to run dogs on state land hog hunting


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't think that it's not legal.But the DNR could probly give you a better answer than me.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

id guess since there are no native wild hog in michigan,,it really can't be against the law. but will look forward to a real answer out of curiosity


----------

